# Green Pod a dud?



## Ernesto (Apr 26, 2020)

So I had a light fall on my Paph and snap the flower spike. I had a potential pod growing on there and out of curiosity cut it open to find this. Are these seeds? I dropped them into the parent plant’s media in the hopes that fungi are living in it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 27, 2020)

they do look like the start of seeds. How old was the pod? They dont look viable, but who knows.


----------



## Ernesto (Apr 27, 2020)

I pollinated it on 3/29. It would be a great chance to learn if the seeds do end up germinating.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2020)

I think thats very unlikely at only one months 'gestation'.


----------



## Ernesto (Apr 29, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I think thats very unlikely at only one months 'gestation'.


That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## xiphius (May 26, 2020)

Also, a lot of the mycorrhizal relationships are pretty specific, and most plants nowadays come from sterile flasks. Regardless of whether or not the seed was mature enough, unless the parent plant was wild collected or had some contact with non-sterile media from it's native range, it is unlikely to have the right type of fungi present for germination. I know that sprinkling seeds around the base of the parent plant was the go-to strategy for germination before people figured out flasking, but back then a lot more plants were wild collected. I doubt very much that this would work well nowadays. But, you never know ... good luck anyways!


----------

